# Impossible de mettre les mails à la corbeille, ils reviennent



## Philomo (16 Novembre 2015)

Tout est dit dans le titre. Je mets des mails à la poubelle, sur le coup ça fonctionne mais la fois d'après je retrouve tous les mails dans la boîte de réception !
Mail re-télécharge à chaque fois les mails que j'ai mis à la poubelle.
Je suis en pop, et je ne veux pas les effacer du serveur !
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour

Reglage --> Compte --> Avancé --> Placer les messages supprimes dans "messages supprimés »

Etes vous paramètré ainsi ?


----------



## Philomo (16 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Reglage --> Compte --> Avancé --> Placer les messages supprimes dans "messages supprimés »
> 
> Etes vous paramètré ainsi ?


Tout à fait.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

Comment etes vous réglé  dans --> Réglage --> Compte --> Avancé --Messages supprimés Trash


----------



## Philomo (16 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment etes vous réglé  dans --> Réglage --> Compte --> Avancé --Messages supprimés Trash


Dans Réglage --> Compte --> mail--> Avancé --> Messages supprimés, j'ai "Effacer après un mois".


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

Philomo a dit:


> Dans Réglage --> Compte --> mail--> Avancé --> Messages supprimés, j'ai "Effacer après un mois".



Et c’est mieux ?


----------



## Philomo (16 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et c’est mieux ?


Ben non, je n'ai rien changé c'est comme ça depuis le début


----------

